# 25 and 30 Gallon Tall - PICTURES



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Finally got a real camera, so here are two tanks of mine. They have been posted before but only camera phone shots. And critique or criticism (constructive ha!) is welcomed.

*25 Gallon Tall - Planted 9/07 (not at my house)*
Special thanks to Spring Valley Tropicals for the Broms and all cuttings in this tank as well as the Black Velvet, wonderful plants.



























*30 Gallon Tall - Planted 1/08*
Special thanks to Spring Valley Tropicals (Antone) for all Broms and Cuttings
Little Frog Farms (Rob) For 4 or 5 of the ten orchids in here
Black Jungle for construction material, wood, and several plants that are in here including some great Begonias.
Shronkykong and Corpus Callosum for some amazing plants. They add a lot to this tank guys!




























*One of two residents*


----------



## jakeus (Mar 15, 2007)

Really nice vivs! I'd be tmpted to put them in ym living room!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Very nice! Hope mine fill in as well as those look! Very jealous of your selection...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

beautiful pnating mix, love the plant density!!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Both are in living rooms actually jakeus. The second will be moved into my room eventually though because I am starting on a larger tank for the living room.

Aaron - $$$ Ha ha. I do have a large plant diversity, and it cost me, but I think it was worth it. The first tank has 3 or 4 orchids, the second ten and a mutitude of cuttings. It all fills in nice over time. I am a fan of well grown diverse tanks, the can cost more, but have huge payoffs.

Thank you Julio. Just came from a few years of seeing what I liked in everyone elses tanks,=.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Stunning set ups man!


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

Your plants are amazing! Great setups!!!!
I waih I had half your luck with orchids, I can't seem to get mine to grow very well.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Wayne, you have a great eye for planting design, friend! Well done! I'd hire you


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

Beautiful tanks and nice planting selection, what kind of lighting are you using on these tanks?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Paul!  

arielelf, what are you trying to grow? My orchids have all done well for me so far and many bloom regularly.

Thank you Jason. I am hoping a few people will if I do get to display a tank at that orchid grower, I need to work on that.

topherlove, the both ahve 24" Aqualight (Fresh) 65W Lamp 6700k. I really like these lights. They look sleak and put out a lot of light


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Wayne, those tanks are gorgeous! Great job!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

housevibe7 said:


> Wayne, those tanks are gorgeous! Great job!


Thanks Sarah. Of course you know how much I like yours too!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Absolutely stunning! Great tanks dude. I got to get out your way sometime! I'm working on getting some orchids thanks to you.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks! I really enjoy building these things. Only problem is space. Some hobbies are easy to persue, like hiking, or gardening. But with vivariums, you only have so much room. Plus the ones I build are expensive  So that limits me. But I would rather have a few really nice tanks then a dozen so so ones. Although I would like to have a dozen different frogs...so you cant win.

Thats great about the orchids. Like I said before, just give me the word and I will pick you out a few. I have a few I might get devisions from soon too.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Any idea what the large-leaved plant is to the left of the brown one? It's in the 1st pic of the 30gal shot.

Oh, and nice tanks 8) .

William


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

§lipperhead said:


> Any idea what the large-leaved plant is to the left of the brown one? It's in the 1st pic of the 30gal shot.


Both tanks have them, they are Alocasia "Black Velvet". I got both from Spring Valley Tropicals. Wonderful plants. Mine stay shorter, maybe 10 - 12" tall. They can get wide though, 12" atleast? But they can be trimmed back and send up pretty quick leaf growth. I get a new leaf maybe once a month or so, sometimes more often. The "brown" plant is a begonia.


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

1st, I know this is an old post kinda but I've been looking my butt off (does that even make sense?) to try to find dimensions of a 30g tall because someone will give me on in exchange for being able to photograph my frog(s) sometime. I'm having a heck of a time finding measurements! I'm trying to get the info before the tank.
Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Beautiful tanks! Thanks for showing these. WHat kind of Masdevallia is that? A warmth tolerant hybrid?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

pet-teez said:


> 1st, I know this is an old post kinda but I've been looking my butt off (does that even make sense?) to try to find dimensions of a 30g tall because someone will give me on in exchange for being able to photograph my frog(s) sometime. I'm having a heck of a time finding measurements! I'm trying to get the info before the tank.
> Any help would be great, thanks.


The first tank is about 27 gallons or so actually. 24x12x22"T. The 30 gallon is 24x12x24"T. I really love the 30 gallon, it is a very nice sized tank.



> Beautiful tanks! Thanks for showing these. WHat kind of Masdevallia is that? A warmth tolerant hybrid?


Thanks! Yes, hybrids as far as I can tell. Unfortunatley, the place I got a few of these masdavilla never gives a name to them, but I am positive they are a warm tolerent hybrid. As you know, many masdavilla are cool growing. The second tank does have a warm tolernt Masdavilla species in it though, Masdavilla Pixie Shadow. But it is a young plant and yet to bloom. There a handful of Masdavilla out there that are species and will work in tanks and probably most of the hybrids that are out there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> > Beautiful tanks! Thanks for showing these. WHat kind of Masdevallia is that? A warmth tolerant hybrid?
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes, hybrids as far as I can tell. Unfortunatley, the place I got a few of these masdavilla never gives a name to them, but I am positive they are a warm tolerent hybrid. As you know, many masdavilla are cool growing. The second tank does have a warm tolernt Masdavilla species in it though, Masdavilla Pixie Shadow. But it is a young plant and yet to bloom. There a handful of Masdavilla out there that are species and will work in tanks and probably most of the hybrids that are out there.


Thanks for the info. I just found today this website:
http://www.komodaorchids.com/index.htm
They seem to have many warmth tolerant Masdie hybrids. Good luck with these, they are my new addiction.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I honestly love Masdavilla. In the "tis the season..." thread I have a picture of a white Masdavilla I have in bloom. Oh what the heck, here it is again....










And a couple from a recent show.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Yea, that last _Masdevallia_ is gorgeous!
The only one I have had success with in the vivarium is _M. floribunda_. The others I keep hanging over an open salamander(newt) tank next to a window. Everyone gets good ventilation, cold air and humidity from the tank.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

For warm growing, try these.

M. floribunda (As you already mentioned) M. floribunda (tuerckheimii), M.Ibanez Behar (various), 
M. Pixie Shadow, M. Pixie Treasure 'Antique Gold', M. pyxis, M. torta.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

OMG, thank you for this suggestion!!! 
M.Ibanez Behar


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

No problem. Gotta love Masdavilla.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Few updates taken 5/21/08, otherwise known as last night.

30 gallon - 5 months old


















25 gallon - Now 8 months old.


















Check out the prostrata in the bottom right. It is an inch thick now!









I am saving the full tank shot for the Spring Vivarium competetion I think.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

Looks awesome! I really envy your orchids on the back wall - you must have a mist system, no?

It's really grown in nicely.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

A very advanced mist system, my hand and a spray bottle :wink: I mist twice a day or so, mostly to keep things moist but not soggy. It dries out between mistings.

I still like your tank more.


----------



## dzdncfsd (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice tanks!! I have a 30T I'm in the process of building. Ok well really haven't done any of the building yet because I'm going back and forth on exactly how I want it layed out. Still trying to figure out the landscape and plants haven't even come into play yet but yours give me some great ideas. Luckily I finally have an extended weekend to really get down and start building. 

I see that your in socal as well.. Have you had any luck finding many plants locally or are most of yours ordered from Spring Valley and other online growers? I've had a difficult time finding wood myself however I'm probably looking in all the wrong places. Ordered a few small cypress pieces from one of the vendors on here but still trying to track down a nice large piece. Petstores I've visited around irvine have had very little selection.

I'm still clueless though so I'm sure i'll be hitting both you and melloow up once I start trying to pick out my plants.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

It's a mix. Broms and cuttings are from Vendors as are some of the showier plants I have (mostly for my current build). There is a nice local nursery that has a few nice ferns I use and begonias as well. I get 75% of my orchids local at some of our amazing growers. I am north of you in Ventura. The best way to get cool plants is members on the board. I have made a few friends with other plant geeks and I either trade or buy cuttings or devisons from them which works out great. Although I did not have this resource until that 25 gallon was long done.

For driftwood, ebay has some cypress usually. There are a few good sellers and I get most of mine from there. Here is another good source, http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/390/Malaysian-Driftwood/driftwood/0. i do recommend vendors first though.

Mellowroo is a great source for info. Feel free to PM if you want to know more. I will have some cuttings in the next month of a few things.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Man those are ugly tanks :wink:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Almost as ugly as yours, ALMOST.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great looking orchids you have in there!!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks. Some are doing well, some not so much. Still figuring it out. Orchids monted to branches seem to do really well though for me.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah that has been my experience, they like to dry out their dryout theri roots in between misting.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Fantastic job on this tank...if you lived anywhere near me I'd be having you design my next one!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks. I enjoy it a lot.


----------

